# Placement of a Suprapubic Catheter



## Lynda Wetter

Procedures: 

Cystogram: Water soluble contrast was injected through the indwelling 
Foley catheter and digital images of the pelvis were obtained in 
multiple projections. The bladder wall is smooth and easily 
distended. The indwelling Foley catheter tip is against the dome of 
the bladder.  

Ultrasound Guidance: Ultrasound of the pelvis demonstrated the 
distended urinary bladder. The best approach was planned and the skin 
was marked. Using sterile technique and 1% lidocaine for local 
anesthesia, the urinary bladder was percutaneously punctured from a 
suprapubic approach under sonographic guidance.  

Placement of a Suprapubic Catheter: A guidewire was advanced through 
the needle and curled within the urinary bladder. Under fluoroscopic 
guidance, following progressive dilatation of the tract, a 10 French 
pigtail catheter was placed with the catheter tip curled within the 
urinary bladder. A flouro-spot film of the pelvis was obtained to 
document final position of the catheter. The catheter was secured in 
place with 2.0 Prolene sutures. The patient tolerated procedure well 
without complications.  

Impression: Successful ultrasound and fluoroscopic placement of a 
suprapubic catheter. 


THANKS FOR ALL THE OPINIONS SUBMITTED!


----------



## dpeoples

DnLJD0515 said:


> Procedures:
> 
> Cystogram: Water soluble contrast was injected through the indwelling
> Foley catheter and digital images of the pelvis were obtained in
> multiple projections. The bladder wall is smooth and easily
> distended. The indwelling Foley catheter tip is against the dome of
> the bladder.
> 
> Ultrasound Guidance: Ultrasound of the pelvis demonstrated the
> distended urinary bladder. The best approach was planned and the skin
> was marked. Using sterile technique and 1% lidocaine for local
> anesthesia, the urinary bladder was percutaneously punctured from a
> suprapubic approach under sonographic guidance.
> 
> Placement of a Suprapubic Catheter: A guidewire was advanced through
> the needle and curled within the urinary bladder. Under fluoroscopic
> guidance, following progressive dilatation of the tract, a 10 French
> pigtail catheter was placed with the catheter tip curled within the
> urinary bladder. A flouro-spot film of the pelvis was obtained to
> document final position of the catheter. The catheter was secured in
> place with 2.0 Prolene sutures. The patient tolerated procedure well
> without complications.
> 
> Impression: Successful ultrasound and fluoroscopic placement of a
> suprapubic catheter.
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE OPINIONS SUBMITTED!



Take a look at 51102, that may be what you are looking for.

HTH


----------



## robinfrey

*suprapubic cather*

I have also used cpt code 51102. I work for a urologist and the best book for codes is the coding companion urology/ nephrology from ingenix.

thanks


----------



## Lynda Wetter

Thnak you that is _exactly _what i was thinking!!! 
Thanks for confirming!! :d


----------

